# Anyone been through the tunnel recently?



## GMJ (Jan 23, 2022)

I had an email from them yesterday suggesting that I could upload my French sworn declaration and also my pre departure antigen test results to their website so it would speed up transit through the border controls.

Has anyone done this in the last couple of weeks? If so did it work i.e. did you not have to produce physical documents as well?

ta


----------



## redhand (Jan 23, 2022)

Came over a week ago simple to upload bring printed copies of vax status for peace of mind id say
C19 testing  I could recommend results were back in 4 hours on a sunday
It was much easier than anticipated 
If all uploaded no one at tunnel needs to see anything
French border asked for vax status it was easier to hand them paper copy


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 23, 2022)

We're finally off back to Crete on Wednesday so useful. Ty.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 23, 2022)

Clunegapyears said:


> We're finally off back to Crete on Wednesday so useful. Ty.


Going on the train? Your experience's would be helpful. 
I'll be using it on Tuesday 1st Feb.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 23, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Going on the train? Your experience's would be helpful.
> I'll be using it on Tuesday 1st Feb.


We will be a month behind you.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 23, 2022)

redhand said:


> Came over a week ago simple to upload bring printed copies of vax status for peace of mind id say
> C19 testing  I could recommend results were back in 4 hours on a sunday
> It was much easier than anticipated
> If all uploaded no one at tunnel needs to see anything
> French border asked for vax status it was easier to hand them paper copy



That is good info - ta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have printed copies of everything just in case. What did you write on the French Sworn  Document regarding your final destination? Did you just put where you were staying that night?


----------



## redhand (Jan 23, 2022)

I put Portugal no one looked or asked to see
Border  guard  where are you going ....Portugal said I


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 23, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Going on the train? Your experience's would be helpful.
> I'll be using it on Tuesday 1st Feb.


We're on 26th ... like to be a few clicks ahead of you!  Heading to antibes to see Js daughter en route.

Tunnel is easy peasy. Just follow signs for France .  If early you'll be directed to the terminal building to watch the boards for your letter to be called.  In your size van, driving on is a doddle. Then go for a nanny nap for 35 mins. Straight off onto free motorways. 

Shame your not a few days earlier ... could have met in France. 

So you heading back to Spain?  We're thinking about Turkey early summer. 
Kx


----------



## Trotter (Jan 23, 2022)

Clunegapyears said:


> We're on 26th ... like to be a few clicks ahead of you!  Heading to antibes to see Js daughter en route.
> 
> Tunnel is easy peasy. Just follow signs for France .  If early you'll be directed to the terminal building to watch the boards for your letter to be called.  In your size van, driving on is a doddle. Then go for a nanny nap for 35 mins. Straight off onto free motorways.
> 
> ...


My question wasn’t, How to find the train. I’ll drive until I reach a platform or drive into the sea. Got to be able to do one or the other. It was more, a question of your experience of travelling on the train in these times of Covid. I’ll have a test on the Monday evening before I travel to France. I’ll have a statement of Honour. Empty fridge. Not sure if I have forgotten anything else. I tend to treat you both as my own Thomas Cook. Experience is all.

Yes, back to Spain and Portugal.
Nikki has explained to me, in great detail why I didn’t want to go to Turkey. Who am I to disagree with _what_ I was thinking. Am I a man or a mouse? A better question would be, Do I know what side my bread is buttered on?
For health insurance reasons I’ve had to agree with her (me?). A fellow traveller was taken ill en route to Turkey and made the decision to return to the UK, just in case. Spain and Portugal are a lot easier to get home from,if things go pearshaped.
Enjoy Crete, stay safe, and I’ll see you in a field soon.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 23, 2022)

Lol. No need to empty fridge ... what I've heard, they don't check.  So take your bacon!  You seem to have it covered ... except ... download app tousanticovid.  Scan 3 UK covid vax qr codes. 

All pretty normal, but quiet in some places and few Brits. Only Swiss border has asked reason for crossing ...

Can hear where Nikki is coming from ... Turkey IS A LONG WAY!  And it's big. Long drives between sights. I'm sole driver now, and van only insured for me. But Turkey is not covered by van insurance. Local 3rd party only.

Enjoy the Snowbirds route ... x


----------



## GMJ (Jan 24, 2022)

Clunegapyears said:


> We're on 26th ...



So are we!!!!

We might see you! What time are you crossing?


----------



## Drover (Jan 24, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Going on the train? Your experience's would be helpful.
> I'll be using it on Tuesday 1st Feb.


We are on it either the 1st or 2nd. Will check booking when i find log jn details


----------



## Annsman (Jan 25, 2022)

We are thinking of hitting the road to Southern Europe very soon too. Because as soon as those Russian tanks start rolling the roads are going to be packed with refugees from the fighting up North.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 28, 2022)

GMJ said:


> So are we!!!!
> 
> We might see you! What time are you crossing?


Got delayed with m26 closure... so on 1.20. Bombed down south so now close to Nice and will see family this weekend. 
Stunning drive with hoar frost and snow.  All off peage, so grindingly slow with >3 5 ton speed restrictions.

Where you headed?


----------



## GMJ (Jan 29, 2022)

We got the 10.20 train as we stayed at the C&MC site in Folkestone the night before. The queue at the end of the M20 added 20 mins to our journey so not too bad.

Currently in Bordeaux and heading down to Villajoyosa for the first 2 week longer stay of the trip; then 2 weeks in Benicassim; and another 2 in Peniscola before wending our way back up through the centre of France.

We took the peage from the tunnel to Poitiers as they are 2 long driving days however w took the free N10 from Poitiers to Bordeaux as they run vitally side by side.


----------



## REC (Jan 29, 2022)

Came through Thursday evening. No checks of fridge....although we only had fish, oat milk and allowed stuff in there. Download was simple, we did get held up in tunnel queue by someone who obviously had not prepared.....after ten minutes he was taken from the front of queue and dealt with elsewhere., French liked paper copies . No M20 holdup...we came from Canterbury on b2068 so only joined the M20 for one exit and bypassed queues elsewhere.
As @GMJ we came peage till Poitiers now on N10 to Bordeaux....must be pretty near!


----------



## GMJ (Jan 29, 2022)

We had a fridge and freezer full of illegal contraband   

Where are you staying tonight Ruth?


----------



## Trotter (Jan 29, 2022)

Looking forward to an equally traffic free M20 on Tuesday . Hope for the best, plan for the worse 
No real plans for first night out. But will try to get to Rouen ish.


----------



## alcam (Jan 29, 2022)

Clunegapyears said:


> Got delayed with m26 closure... so on 1.20. Bombed down south so now close to Nice and will see family this weekend.
> Stunning drive with hoar frost and snow.  All off peage, so grindingly slow with >3 5 ton speed restrictions.
> 
> Where you headed?





GMJ said:


> We got the 10.20 train as we stayed at the C&MC site in Folkestone the night before. The queue at the end of the M20 added 20 mins to our journey so not too bad.
> 
> Currently in Bordeaux and heading down to Villajoyosa for the first 2 week longer stay of the trip; then 2 weeks in Benicassim; and another 2 in Peniscola before wending our way back up through the centre of France.
> 
> We took the peage from the tunnel to Poitiers as they are 2 long driving days however w took the free N10 from Poitiers to Bordeaux as they run vitally side by side.





REC said:


> Came through Thursday evening. No checks of fridge....although we only had fish, oat milk and allowed stuff in there. Download was simple, we did get held up in tunnel queue by someone who obviously had not prepared.....after ten minutes he was taken from the front of queue and dealt with elsewhere., French liked paper copies . No M20 holdup...we came from Canterbury on b2068 so only joined the M20 for one exit and bypassed queues elsewhere.
> As @GMJ we came peage till Poitiers now on N10 to Bordeaux....must be pretty near!





GMJ said:


> We had a fridge and freezer full of illegal contraband
> 
> Where are you staying tonight Ruth?





Trotter said:


> Looking forward to an equally traffic free M20 on Monday. Hope for the best, plan for the worse
> No real plans for first night out. But will try to get to Rouen ish.


You can all go fffffenjoy yerselves !


----------



## Trotter (Jan 29, 2022)

alcam said:


> You can all go fffffenjoy yerselves !


We’ll try. But only to please you. Happy enough to be miserable bds.  But if it helps…….


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 29, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Looking forward to an equally traffic free M20 on Monday. Hope for the best, plan for the worse
> No real plans for first night out. But will try to get to Rouen ish.


We usually go to the aire at Pont de l,arche  so just clearing Rouen


----------



## Trotter (Jan 29, 2022)

RichardHelen262 said:


> We usually go to the aire at Pont de l,arche  so just clearing Rouen


I'm pretty flexible on stop overs. I generally drive until I'm hungry, tired or both. Initially, I intended to stop at Baie de Somme. Now I reckon I can get a bit further down the way. Not sure I’d want to tackle Rouen in the dark. The traffic is bad enough during the day .


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 29, 2022)

Trotter said:


> I'm pretty flexible on stop overs. I generally drive until I'm hungry, tired or both. Initially, I intended to stop at Baie de Somme. Now I reckon I can get a bit further down the way. Not sure I’d want to tackle Rouen in the dark. The traffic is bad enough during the day .


We usually hit Rouen at about 9.30 to 10.00 pm, which is why I carry on a bit further as Rouen is vey quite then, which then means I don’t have to tackle it in the morning.


----------



## REC (Jan 29, 2022)

GMJ said:


> We had a fridge and freezer full of illegal contraband
> 
> Where are you staying tonight Ruth?


Ours was in a cooler box under the bed! Pampleiga past Burgos this eve then be at the barn in Portugal tomorrow


----------



## REC (Jan 29, 2022)

Trotter said:


> I'm pretty flexible on stop overs. I generally drive until I'm hungry, tired or both. Initially, I intended to stop at Baie de Somme. Now I reckon I can get a bit further down the way. Not sure I’d want to tackle Rouen in the dark. The traffic is bad enough during the day .


That is exactly why we ended up in Baie de Somme first night. Arrived in dark and fog. Didn't fancy going round Rouen till morning.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 30, 2022)

Amazing weather at Antibes. Left Entrevaux yesterday morning in -1C. Arrived at the campsite ... chairs out and coffee in the !


----------



## GMJ (Jan 30, 2022)

REC said:


> Ours was in a cooler box under the bed! Pampleiga past Burgos this eve then be at the barn in Portugal tomorrow



Wow that's some long old driving days.

We have been staying in Bordeaux for 2 nights and are leaving this morning. After a trip to a supermarket we'll be heading for St Jean de Luz.


----------



## Drover (Jan 30, 2022)

We will see what Tuesday morning brings..... 
Don't steal all the sun, I hear it's going to be warm


----------



## REC (Jan 30, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Wow that's some long old driving days.
> 
> We have been staying in Bordeaux for 2 nights and are leaving this morning. After a trip to a supermarket we'll be heading for St Jean de Luz.


It's central Portugal so five hours from here, plus break at Villar Formosa to fill up with cheap fuel and buy vegetables. Used to do it with one stop but age and no need to rush has changed us. Pre- pandemic we have would have taken more time to meander both ways,  but may do that on way back this time. Taking time to feel safe just wandering after last two years.


----------



## REC (Jan 30, 2022)

Sunny Portugal only 11c ....no checks at border. The A62 now just goes straight into Portugal. Have to turn off if you want cheap Spanish fuel...we always fill up on entering and leaving Spain! About an hour and half max  to go and we can start strimming the weeds and open up the barn.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 30, 2022)

REC said:


> Sunny Portugal only 11c ....no checks at border. The A62 now just goes straight into Portugal. Have to turn off if you want cheap Spanish fuel...we always fill up on entering and leaving Spain! About an hour and half max  to go and we can start strimming the weeds and open up the barn.


If I've got it right, fuel is cheaper in Spain, while LPGis cheaper in Portugal.
Oh! And you've less than a week to warm the place up. lol


----------



## REC (Jan 30, 2022)

Trotter said:


> If I've got it right, fuel is cheaper in Spain, while LPGis cheaper in Portugal.
> Oh! And you've less than a week to warm the place up. lol


Warm as lit the woodburner on arrival, unfortunately no water at the moment though.....looks like the drought has hit our supply.Action being taken tomorrow...be fine by the time you get here!  If not, we will be filling containers from the village tap


----------



## Bardsley (Jan 31, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I had an email from them yesterday suggesting that I could upload my French sworn declaration and also my pre departure antigen test results to their website so it would speed up transit through the border controls.
> 
> Has anyone done this in the last couple of weeks? If so did it work i.e. did you not have to produce physical documents as well?
> 
> ta


We have gone through tunnel this week. We uploaded documents to euro tunnel site prior to our arrival at checking. We did have physical documentation as well. Very quick and efficient service by euro tunnel.


----------



## REC (Jan 31, 2022)

No check at Portuguese land border for covid test....nobody to be seen at any border after France/uk


----------

